# New boat finally got here.



## retired (Dec 17, 2009)

Traded in the old boat and got a new "Vitamin Sea".  It is a Nautic Star  20' Offshore w/ a 150 Yamaha.  I put in the Garmin 4210 combo chartplotter/sonar and the Icom radio.  It has a full size head inside the center console. Plenty of storage, live bait wells, insulated cooler and fish box.  Can't wait to get down to Hickory Bluff and start fishing the breakers again.  See ya. on the water.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 17, 2009)

How much does one like that cost?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice boat. Now take her out and get some blood on her.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on the boat, I have the Garmin 4208 they did not have the 4210 out when I got mine but they look like real nice units


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 17, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> How much does one like that cost?




Im gonna go out on a limb and say 60k.. Am i close?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh Very Very nice boat BTW...


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb and say 60k.. Am i close?




Having just bought the same boat I can tell ya it was no where near 60K........for that much you could get a 28'.....

I haven't any idea what he paid but Retired she's a fine looking boat, and I hope you have many more years of enjoyment from her.......

Bug, for the record my boat is a Nautic Star 1900 Offshore and I paid less than 25,000.......if that gives you any idea, I'd have to say you can probably buy a boat w/out the T-top and some extras for less than 30,000.......


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice. I know you had a long wait but I'm sure it was well worth it. Did you ever sale the other one?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful boat and like the name!


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazing on the price, I would have thought a bunch more...


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice boat. Good luck on the water.


----------



## retired (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Shoreline Marine in Brunswick is the dealer I do all my boating business with and Nautic Star boats are very well made and highly competitive price wise.  T-gattis-what engine are you running on your 19' Offshore?  Jon Kayak - Yes I traded in the bay boat and they resold it almost immediately.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the Nautic Star 2200 bay boat and LOVE IT!!!!!!!  mine has the 200HO ETEC  and is a solid fishing machine...

these boats are built with almost all the features of the high end boats, and have excellent fit and finish, but they have managed to keep their price in line with the mid tier boats....

if your looking for a boat, add Nautic Star to your list of boats that you would want to look at....


----------



## d-a (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Sled

d-a


----------



## jamrens (Dec 18, 2009)

looking good


----------



## sea trout (Dec 18, 2009)

that boat is !GORGEOUS!... wow!! black looks good on boats. i love the name too. ok ok ok...... i know this is a once in a lifetime deal....... i'll trade you my orange boat for it!!!!  ha ha, congrats!!


----------



## Southbound (Dec 18, 2009)

She a beauty...But she needs some battle scares. Like parker says get her bloody..
you can take her to the St Marys Jetties and catch trout reds, flounder, Sea bass the jetties are hot right now.


----------



## centerc (Dec 18, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 19, 2009)

Retired I bought mine from Cleve as well....I have the 115 Yamaha and it goes just fine topped out at 42.


----------



## bouymarker (Dec 19, 2009)

All I can say is, WOW!


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh and named mine The Throne ..cause she knows where my butt will be when I'm home, and of course it's all white.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent rig!  You'll have years of enjoyment with her.


----------



## stev (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice set up .you will enjoy it .


----------



## Southern_Buck (Dec 19, 2009)

congrats on the new rig very nice.


----------



## GiGi (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice boat Mr. Bob.  Congrats~


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats sweet. Looks alot like a pioneer from the side. I even like the name! You did good.


----------



## soggysod (Jan 3, 2010)

love the name, i will try me best not to "borrow it", but cant promise anything. 
by the way that is a BIG 20'er compare the room and size of that to a 20' bass boat! haha, my bassin friends always get jealous when they ride in my 17 centruy cc, cant believe the room. and 17' is a SMALL bass boat. funny how that works, 
congrats


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 4, 2010)

I got to stand in Bob's new boat on Sunday and that is a nice boat. I can contest that it is one of the largest if not largest 20'ers I've ever seen. Looks good Bob let go put some blood on that deck.


----------



## GONoob (Jan 5, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> I got to stand in Bob's new boat on Sunday and that is a nice boat. I can contest that it is one of the largest if not largest 20'ers I've ever seen. Looks good Bob let go put some blood on that deck.


Yours is a 17' IIRC?


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 5, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Yours is a 17' IIRC?



Mines a 19' center console. IIRC not sure what that is.


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice boat!!!!


----------



## capt stan (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 7, 2010)

thats a sweet boat... but instead of Vitamin Sea, it looks like it's on Creatine


----------

